#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admissions in D.Y Patil College of Engineering

## Sachali

*About :* This college is a second institution, among the huge D.  Y. Patil group of institutions, started in the academic year 1984-85 on  6th August 1984, The late, Hon. Vasantrao Dada Patil, the former Chief  Minister of Maharashtra, a good friend of Hon. D. Y. Dada, was  instrumental in starting this Engineering College, Hon. Dada, an Ex.  M.L.A. of Gaganbavada Tashil, was a politician till 1983. The  transformation of a politician into an educationalist took place in that  year, when the 1st engineering college was started, under D. Y. Patil  group in Washi, Mumbai.

Today under the banner of D. Y. Patil group, there are about 150  educational institutions in Pune, Mumbai and Kolhapur. All these  institutions providing diversified education in almost all branches of  Engineering, Medicine, Sciences, Management, Schools of National &  International standards etc. The number of students, taking their best  education in all these institution, is about one lakh, the faculty  needed to educate them is more than 15 thousand.

Thus the management of D. Y. Patil Group have provided employment to  thousands of families in Maharashtra. The students coming out of these  institutions are absorbed in several industries, educational institutes,  multi-national companies in India & abroad. In 25 years, the  contribution of D. Y. Patil Group in the building of our nation is huge  and unchallenged.

Some of the major achievements of the institute in last 25 years to be  mentioned is the ISO  9002 certification awarded to us in year 2001 by  American Quality Assurance, Columbia, U.S.A. Also Government of  Maharashtra its rigorous scrutiny awarded our college as A grade  institution in continuation till date. 
*
Branches*

Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringComputer Engg.Production Engg.Chemical Engg.Information Technology
*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in D. Y Patil College of Engineering" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .


Contact me now, limited seats left...

**+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)**

**

*






  Similar Threads: Direct BBA Admissions-2012 in Vidya college of engineering,Meerut Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in Vidya college of engineering,Meerut Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in Vidya college of engineering,Meerut Direct B.Tech Admissions-2012 in Vidya college of engineering,Meerut D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements

----------

